# Filtro pasa bajos provoca distorsión



## Laut (Feb 7, 2018)

Hola a todos, les quería pedir ayuda con este proyecto que intento armar desde hace tiempo pero no logro que funcione correctamente y aunque estudié electrónica en la secundaria sigo siendo un principiante.

El proyecto que estoy llevando a cabo es un amplificador de audio con el integrado TDA7377 que posee dos salidas stereo y una salida bridge. La idea es colocar un filtro pasa bajos en la entrada bridge del amplificador para un subwoofer y otros dos parlantes en las salidas restantes. Para eso, en base a otros filtros y en tutoriales de youtube sobre filtros activos, diseñé uno por mi cuenta de un solo canal que utiliza una fuente simple +12V (Supongo igual que no estará del todo bien el diseño). Todo está anexado para que lo puedan ver. Este filtro lo simulé en el Proteus ISIS en el cual se le puede colocar un archivo de audio y reproducirlo en la salida y estaba funcionando correctamente.

Cuando decido armarlo en una placa y probarlo con el amplificador sucede lo siguiente: Si la salida del filtro está conectada a una de las entradas stereo del amplificador se escucha bien pero con volúmen muy bajo. Ahora si lo conecto a la entrada bridge del amplificador, que es la idea, el volúmen está perfecto pero se escucha distorsionado. ¿Qué es lo que puede causar esta distorsión y cómo lo puedo solucionar?. Al conectar el audio a la entrada bridge del amplificador sin el filtro se escucha bien, sin distorsión.

Lo primero que se me ocurrió que puede ser el problema fue la fuente switching que uso para alimentar el circuito pero cuando le coloqué un capacitor de 4700µF para filtrar el ruido solucionó varios problemas pero no el de la distorsión.

Espero que me puedan ayudar ydesde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Tu hablas de distorción, como sería para entenderla?, ten en cuenta   que si el filtro funciona bien, por encima de la frecuencia de corte no de debe escuchar nada, o es que se van a realzar los bajos, vas a escuchaar los bajos solamente y los medios y altos no.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2018)

Laut dijo:


> Hola a todos, les quería pedir ayuda con este proyecto que intento armar desde hace tiempo pero no logro que funcione correctamente y aunque estudié electrónica en la secundaria sigo siendo un principiante.


Lamento informarte que ese circuito no me suena a un filtro correctamente diseñado...
Mejor mirá acá para que te hagas una idea de un diseño correcto: http://sound.whsites.net/project78.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2018)

¿ De donde sacaste esta extraña cosa ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 163658


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Ahora que me fijo cada entrada del operacional esta a Vcc/2 así no va a funcionar,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Ahora que me fijo cada entrada del operacional esta a Vcc/2 así no va a funcionar,


Pasa que las resistencias son muy económicas, entonces podemos poner muchas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2018)

Compré resistencias de entre 1k y 10k entremezcladas de 1/4 y 1/8 , de a 20 unidades de cada valor , digamos una 220 resistencias y me costaron algo de 100$ (5Trumps)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2018)

Filtros pasa-bajos que si funcionan

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/

Ver el archivo adjunto 9568​
Ver el archivo adjunto 56218


----------



## Laut (Feb 7, 2018)

Es verdad que seguro está mal diseñado porque es el primero y tampoco me han dicho como se hace. Lo que quise hacer es una cadena de filtros activos y pasivos para que corte a los 30 Hz porque con solo uno se seguian escuchando, aunque muy bajo como debe ser, frecuencias que no quería que se escuchen. Voy a probar algunos de los que mostraron el los comentarios.

Con respecto a la distorsión de la que hablo es que se escucha mal. Como pasa en algunos amplificadores cuando subes demasiado el volúmen solo que en este caso siempre lo hace, incluso con el volúmen muy bajo.

Las resistencias en las entradas de los operacionales si son para que esté a Vcc/2 y la señal de audio esté montada sobre esa. Lo hice así para evitar el uso de una fuente +-12V.

Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

No te desanimes, equivocarse es parte del aprendizaje.
Cuando puedas pasa por aquíhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-national-rca-texas-etc-157153/
Voy a subir un manual de  national donde explica con sencilles y ejemplos como calcular filtros pasa altos, pasa bajos , pasabanda, ecualizadores gráficos, controles de tono activos y pasivos, loudness y mucha más


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2018)

Laut dijo:


> Es verdad que seguro está mal diseñado porque es el primero y tampoco me han dicho como se hace. Lo que quise hacer es una cadena de filtros activos y pasivos para que corte a los 30 Hz porque con solo uno se seguian escuchando, aunque muy bajo como debe ser, frecuencias que no quería que se escuchen.




El primer problema es el corte a 30Hz ==> No vas a escuchar NADA de NADA!!!
El corte pasa-bajo se hace hasta una frecuencia donde responda bien el subwoofer+caja y que tambien respondan bien los medios que estés usando ==> No se debe elegir una frecuencia al boleo, sino que hay que estudiar los baffles usados por que si no vas a tener problemas ESCUCHABLES en el subwoofer y en los medios.
Los filtros no deben ser de cualquier tipo por que si nó no vas a tener un lóbulo de radiación de los parlantes que esté controlado ==> Vas a tener que estudiar muuuuuucho o mirar *ACÁ  *que ya está hecho y dejar de inventar cosas raras.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Ya estan subidos el manual en dos partes completo


----------



## Laut (Feb 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Ya estan subidos el manual en dos partes completo



Genial, bajo la segunda parte porque la primera ya la había bajado.


----------

